# Aple TV et radios



## didier31 (18 Décembre 2009)

Bonjour,

Comment avoir la liste des radios françaises sur l'apple TV ?
Dans la liste des radios je n'ai pas trouvé les plus connues
comme europe1,RTL ...; c'est surtout des radios américaines ou des truc
débiles 

Merci

Didier


----------

